# Quiero hacer, un Soundbar ó sorround 2.1 desde cero



## suavez (Oct 28, 2010)

hola mi gente saludos desde Puerto Rico, en estos dias se me daño  un soundbar que tenia  es de dos canales  y un bajo.
 Los medianos son de <30 watts, 6 ohmios> y
 el bajo es de <50 watts 8 ohmios>. 
He buscado por internet algun diagrama que se acerque a esas especificaciones pero no encuentro nada , quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar en este pequeño proyecto q me e propuesto hacer lo q quiero es:

- las entradas q sean, RCA y 1/8,
- tenga opcion para bajar y subir el volumen.

Casi nada verdad jijiji , si me pudiesen decir los materiales y las cantidades y obviamente un diagramita para hacerlo estare eternamente agradecido. a ver si le puedo sacar audio a mis bocinitas. yo mientras lo haga le sacare fotos de como lo fui haciendo y siempre dandole el merito a los q colaboraron.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

suavez dijo:


> Los medianos son de <30 watts, 6 ohmios> y
> el bajo es de <50 watts 8 ohmios>.
> .


 
Con un STK 41XX andas bien para lo que quieres lograr. Es estereo y los de esa serie algunos superan los 50w
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4162II.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4192II.pdf



suavez dijo:


> He buscado por internet algun diagrama que se acerque a esas especificaciones pero no encuentro nada , -.


 
Buscaste en toda la Web pero no aca!https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php     



suavez dijo:


> - las entradas q sean, RCA y 1/8,


 

Los conectores se los agregas vos asi que podes usar los que quieras!!



suavez dijo:


> - tenga opcion para bajar y subir el volumen.
> 
> .


 

Un simple potenciometro en la entrada y listo!!!


----------



## suavez (Oct 28, 2010)

el primero para los canales lo veo bastante util, pero el segundo es para bajo es q como q quisiera conectarlo al mismo circuito para entonces no tener tantos board apartes pq es de bajo

y otra cosa al ser de 35 watts el STK4162II, no me chava las bocinas pq es de 30 watts


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Suavez, bienvenido al foro!. Lo que querés hacer no tiene una forma única. Hay varias. Primero, como te dijo Pipa09, la herramienta buscar, es BUENISIMA. Después, si no encontrás lo que buscas, ahí abrís un tema nuevo.

Bueno, yo, como solución, te ofrezco un TDA2050 simple (para el bajo) y un filtro de subwoofer. Es un caño ese amplificador. Y 2 amlpificadores con TDA 2030 para los satélites. Podés hacerlos a todos en el mismo PCB porque cada uno ocupa aprox. 5cm x 5cm. Tienen una calidad aceptable THD>1% y un gran desempeño. Y lo mejor: son muy fáciles de realizar, y BARATOS, si te interesa.

Buscá el tema: Amplificador con tda2030/2040/2050 de Mnicolau. Está perfectamente bien explicado.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro!

Agucasta!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

suavez dijo:


> el primero para los canales lo veo bastante util, pero el segundo es para bajo es q como q quisiera conectarlo al mismo circuito para entonces no tener tantos board apartes pq es de bajo
> 
> y otra cosa al ser de 35 watts el STK4162II, *no me chava las bocinas pq es de 30 watts*


 

Para eso el potenciometro, o no querias control de volumen? porque que sea de 35W no quiere decir que lo uses a 35W.

La opcion de los Gainclone tipo TDA es buena tambien, pero antes de decicirte por un circuito tene en cuenta el tema de la fuente y el disipador. Mira en los comentarios de cada circuito asi te ayuda a decidir!!


----------



## suavez (Oct 28, 2010)

bueno la fuente tengo un transformador de entrada es 120vac y tiene varias opciones de salida como
 28 vac
8vac
13vac 
5vac


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Amperes? Con esa fuente no creo que puedas hacer mucho en HI-FI porque no tiene punto medio..

Podrías usar la de 13vac para un tda 2005 en puente, para el sub..


----------



## suavez (Oct 28, 2010)

q transformador deberia usar

q voltaje deberia usar para el diagrama


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2010)

Amplificadores: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
Crossover: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/
Calculo de baffles: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
Fuente de alimentacion: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Y por supuesto, tenés que leer y no preguntar tanto.


----------



## suavez (Oct 28, 2010)

Bueno segun entiendo pa eso se le llama foro para preguntar

tA bueno eso despues lo del crossover despues lo vere con mas calma chekeamos q voy a la cama


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

jajaj No amigo. Hay reglas en un foro. Se DEBE preguntar todo lo que sea DUDA, y no se puede preguntar lo que ya está respondido en algún tema. El buscador es una herramienta EXCELENTE, y hasta te deja escribir con errores de ortografía porque busca las palabras más parecidas a lo que necesitas 

Probalo, no muerde!  jajja

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Amplificadores: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
> Crossover: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/
> Calculo de baffles: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
> Fuente de alimentacion: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
> ...



*+1* 
Recomendadisimas esa lecturas, si es que se quiere hacer algo mínimo "Decente"


----------

